# Buying a DTG printer. Anyone used this one?



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Im going to be stepping foot in the DTG printing business and I had a few questions.

Im looking at buying the printer found here ( Qdunique.Net QDunique,Speaking nails; nails printer; nail art machine; nails art device; nails art; nails decorator; nails art kits; nails printing; image nail; nails printer; nails fashioner; beauty nail; ) 

Has anyone had any experence with this printer and/or know how well it prints or if there are any issues? From the website can you see any problems I will run into (I mean, besudes the fact its from china. Lol.)


Any input would help a great deal.

Thanks,
MzM


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There have been a couple of posts about it. Here is one http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t43372.html

Use the search function at the top of the page for any others.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I love this desricption for the UN-TS-M02: "This machine can _*roasting*_ print any colorful sign, portrait photos, scenery images on porcelain sheet and panel, PVC panel, metal panel, T shirt and so on. It particularly suited for making medal, *a power of attorney*, advertising distribution, commemoration board, portrait of gravestone, culture shirt and so on!"

I'm waiting for someone to say, "But wait! That's not all. It also slices and dices ..."


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Lol.

Yea. I have noticed a TON is misused words and spelling errors. Im not the best myself and I know they use some sort of online translator. lol.

Kinda Funny. No... Not really. Well. Yea. Heh.

-MzM


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

MentinkiZM said:


> Lol.
> 
> Yea. I have noticed a TON is misused words and spelling errors. Im not the best myself and I know they use some sort of online translator.


Should be a warning sign. What about user manual? Technical issues? Etc.


----------

